# Export Setting of Outlook 2010



## ankit.moradiya (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello There,

We are Using MS OFFICE 2010 & Windows 7 Enterprise. We are Using Easy Transfer for Profile Transfer Setting to New Computer. but All Setting import in New Computer Without Outlook Setting so Please any Person Help Me How can i Transfer Profile Old Computer to New Computer With Outlook 2010 Setting.

Thanking You..!!


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi ankit.moradiya,

This tutorial should be able to help you out. Also, please take a look at this article as well as it shows some of the limitations of using Easy Transfer with regards the profile.


----------



## ankit.moradiya (Apr 28, 2011)

i m trying this method and given feedback to you after complete.

Thank You...


----------

